

+5,000 http usernames and passwords - ishener
https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22new+PasswordAuthentication%22+extension%3Ajava&type=Code&ref=searchresults

======
cooleng
github should give a warning automatically if someone commit something which
may contain a password

